# sheets of glass



## Gary_s (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows where i could buy sheets of glass from in the Brampton/GTA area, possibly a wholesaler. Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What type of glass? Thickness?


----------



## Gary_s (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking for nothing special just regular clear glass roughly 1/4" and 1/2" thick.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I recently spoke to a glass installer, and inquired about the availability of salvage glass in the 1/2' range, and he told me they send tons of it to landfill. It is usually in 4' x 8' sheets and tempered, which makes it useless if you want to cut it. Very rarely will you see any that isn't tempered, even in the thinner sizes.
As to new glass, one of our members built a 6' tank that was only 12" wide (I think 24" tall) and the cost of the glass was quite high; more than the cost of a new 125.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you checked with any Glass and Mirror companies, they carry sheets of glass, not sure where they are in your area.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

What are the dimensions and thickness are you looking for? Send me a pm I should be able to help.


----------

